# Vaya / valla ¿son palabras homófonas?



## eduardoguevara

Se suscitó un pequeño debate con algunos colegas, cuando afirmé que las palabras "valla" y "vaya" no son homófonas pues se pronuncian diferente y algunos aseguran que sí son homófonas. Al consultar en Google, la mayoría de consultas manifiestan que son homófonas porque SE PRONUNCIAN IGUAL. Quisiera aclarar esos conceptos y opiniones.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo las pronuncio iguales. Pero hay gente que distingue la elle de la ye.


----------



## eduardoguevara

Kaxgufen said:


> Yo las pronuncio iguales. Pero hay gente que distingue la elle de la ye.


Entiendo que en algunas partes la pronunciación es igual y en otras diferente, pero mi inquietud es si en términos rigurosos pueden ser considerados homófonas o no.


----------



## Elxenc

En la península ibérica todavía hay algunos pequeños reductos donde pronuncian perfectamente la "elle" y aquí no pueden ser homófonas, en el resto del dominio del castellano, creo que si que lo son. La gran mayoría de hablantes ya no hace diferencia entre la "y griega" y la "elle" y no las distinguen. La y griega o ye ha ganado la partida. Aquí mucha gente ya no sabe si el queso está "rallado" o tiene "rayas"


----------



## hual

Hola

En mi opinión, son homófonas. Aclaro, sin embargo, que en el noreste argentino, "valla" no es homófona con "vaya" ya que la primera, en esa zona del país, se pronuncia con ll palatizada.


----------



## Kerena

Me extraña que se haya suscitado un debate en cuanto a la homofonía de 'vaya y valla'. En nuestro país, en donde se pronuncian de igual manera la "y" y la  "ll", no le encuentro sentido. Además, fue lo que siempre nos enseñaron en gramática desde la escuela básica. Considero que no serán homófonas solo para las personas (de zonas hispanohablantes diferentes a la colombiana) que hacen distinción en la pronunciación de estos dos fonemas, tal como lo afirman Elxenc y hual.


----------



## S.V.

También _casar_ es homófona de _cazar_, si nos vamos por mayorías. Pero luego dice en _términos rigurosos_, y en la ortografía _López_ no lleva acento si lo escribimos _Lopes_, ya que la /θ/ española haría tónica la última sílaba, pero no así la /s/. La RAE dice que la b y la v se pronuncian hoy igual, como /b/; aunque antes fueran pronunciadas distinto, claro que _baca_ y _vaca_ son homófonas hoy. Sobre este caso de la elle, el DPD aún agregaba que [_LL_, 2b] _en algunas zonas y, en general, entre hablantes de pronunciación esmerada, representa el sonido palatal lateral sonoro /ll/_; pero la "pronunciación normal" dicen que es /y/. Entonces _normalmente _son homófonos _vaya_ y _valla_.


----------



## sergio11

eduardoguevara said:


> ...en términos rigurosos...


Por favor, fíjense bien que la pregunta es "en términos rigurosos," y no como las pronunciamos en Buenos Aires, en Bogotá o en Guatemala. Y "en términos rigurosos," debemos decir que no, no son homófonas.  Recuerden que la forma correcta de pronunciar la "ll" es como si pronunciáramos la "l" con la lengua contra el paladar, pero con los costados de la lengua tocando los dientes, igual que cuando se pronuncia la "ñ."

Que nosotros la pronunciemos distinto en nuestras ciudades de la "diáspora" española no lo hace normativo de la lengua. Sí es correcto en nuestras localidades, pero se debe considerar un regionalismo.  En términos rigurosos no son homófonas.


----------



## hual

sergio11 said:


> Por favor, fíjense bien que la pregunta es "en términos rigurosos," y no como las pronunciamos en Buenos Aires, en Bogotá o en Guatemala. Y "en términos rigurosos," debemos decir que no, no son homófonas.  Recuerden que la forma correcta de pronunciar la "ll" es como si pronunciáramos la "l" con la lengua contra el paladar, pero con los costados de la lengua tocando los dientes, igual que cuando se pronuncia la "ñ."
> 
> Que nosotros la pronunciemos distinto en nuestras ciudades de la "diáspora" española no lo hace normativo de la lengua. Sí es correcto en nuestras localidades, pero se debe considerar un regionalismo.  En términos rigurosos no son homófonas.


Hola

No estoy de acuerdo en que debamos considerar normativo lo que desde hace varias décadas ha dejado de ser distintivo no sólo en la Argentina (exceptuando el noreste), sino en muchos otros países y en la misma España. Lo mismo sucede con la be y la ve o uve, que han dejado de ser diferentes hace siglos. En mi opinión, la rigurosidad de un criterio de distinción no puede establecerse a partir de hechos minoritarios.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El castellano de España en mi opinión, hace rato que ha dejado de ser un modelo para pasar a ser un ejemplo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares son homófonas, no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de la *ll* y la *y*. No decimos va*ll*a y va*i*a, las dos suenan como valla.


----------



## Jonno

Janis Joplin said:


> No decimos va*ll*a y va*i*a, las dos suenan como valla.


Los que distinguen no dicen "vaia", la "y" suena diferente a la "i". En realidad el fenómeno es que la "ll" pierde su pronunciación propia, y se pronuncia como "y". Es decir, que las dos suenan como "vaya" 

Según el mapa de áreas yeistas y distinguidoras de Wikipedia, la zona donde se distingue la "ll" es más amplia de lo que parece*, pero por mi experiencia se está perdiendo a pasos agigantados, si es que no se ha perdido ya en muchas zonas. No recuerdo que ningún profesor o profesora de la escuela nos enseñara la diferencia, y se supone que nosotros estamos en zona mixta. En mi zona sólo he conocido una persona que distinguía, mi madre, y no consiguió transmitirnos su pronunciación.

* Extracto del artículo sobre el yeísmo.


> se mantiene en áreas de Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador,Paraguay, los Andes centrales, zona andina de Argentina y el sur de Chile,1 así como en algunas zonas rurales de Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia y Extremadura, como en algunos hablantes bilingües de laComunidad Valenciana,2 Cataluña, Asturias, Galicia, Navarra y el País Vasco).3


----------



## Janis Joplin

¿cuál es la pronunciación propia de la ll?


----------



## Jonno

Yo no soy experto (de hecho soy yeista ) pero la pronunciación de la "ll" es más lateralizada que la de la "y". La "ll" se transcribe fonéticamente como /ʎ/, mientras que la "y" tiene varios alófonos que se transcriben como /ʝ̞/ y símbolos similares (aparte están los alófonos y pronunciación rioplatenses, que son más diferentes). Estoy seguro de que en alguna web se pueden encontrar ejemplos de pronunciación.

PD: Espero que se vean los símbolos IFA, si no se puede consultar el artículo sobre yeísmo que he enlazado antes.


----------



## Jonno

Más información:

*Ll* (Wikipedia). En aragonés, asturiano, aimara, español medieval, catalán, euskera, gallego y quechua, representa tradicionalmente un fonema lateral palatal (AFI /ʎ/). Actualmente, por causa del yeísmo en la mayoría de dialectos del español el dígrafo < _ll_ > representa un fonema no lateral (palatal o postalveolar, según el bloque dialectal).
*Ll* (DPD). Actualmente, en la pronunciación normal de la mayor parte de los territorios de habla hispana, representa el sonido palatal central sonoro /y/ (→ y1, 2a). La pronunciación como /y/ del dígrafo _ll_ se denomina «yeísmo» (→ yeísmo).
*Pronunciación de la 'elle' y la 'i griega'* (foros del Centro Virtual Cervantes).
*pronunciación de las letras: «b/v» e «y/ll»* (Fundéu).
*Pronunciación - "Ll"* (Wordreference)


----------



## Duometri

Me siento como la aldea de Astérix; debo de ser de los pocos que aún distinguen la _ll_ de la _y_. Para mí, por supuesto, no son homófonas, aunque creo que tenemos la guerra perdida, por mucho que cuando estudié en el colegio el yeísmo se considerara defecto de la pronunciación.

La _ll _se pronunciaría, más o menos, como una _l _seguida de una _y_: _Sevilya.
_
¡A las barricadas, compañeros_ lleístas_!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Duometri said:


> Me siento como la aldea de Astérix; debo de ser de los pocos que aún distinguen la _ll_ de la _y_. Para mí, por supuesto, no son homófonas, aunque creo que tenemos la guerra perdida, por mucho que cuando estudié en el colegio el yeísmo se considerara defecto de la pronunciación.
> 
> La _ll _se pronunciaría, más o menos, como una _l _seguida de una _y_: _Sevilya.
> _
> ¡A las barricadas, compañeros_ lleístas_!



Estoy contigo en la lucha, compañero. Yo tengo muy claro que se pronuncian de forma distinta, y creo que lo hago (aunque luego venga duvija a echar por tierra lo que pensamos de nuestra pronunciación... ); y, desde luego, lo distingo al oírlo.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Me estoy cabreando con todos los que olvidáis relacionar mi terruño como cuna del saber distinguir entre *llave* y  *ya ve* o *Yavé*.
Espero honestas disculpas.


----------



## Duometri

Xiscomx said:


> Me estoy cabreando con todos los que olvidáis relacionar mi terruño como cuna del saber distinguir entre *llave* y  *ya ve* o *Yavé*.
> Espero honestas disculpas.



¿Y si digo que somos la isla de Astérix? Obviamente, me refiero a _Mayorca_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Duometri said:


> La _ll _se pronunciaría, más o menos, como una _l _seguida de una _y_: _Sevilya._


@Duometri, me vas a hacer gastar plata en médicos...

Si la elle es ele + ye... esa ye,  ¿se pronuncia i ?


----------



## Jonno

No, porque entonces se pronunciaría "li" 

No es ele + vocal, es un solo fonema. Se pronuncia casi como la "y" pero con la lengua en otra posición. Yo no sé describirlo con palabras (y casi ni pronunciarla).

Claro, hablamos de nuestra "y", no de la rioplatense


----------



## Duometri

Sería algo así como _elye. _Como dice Jonno, pronunciando la _y _española sin marcarla mucho. Lo siento, no sé expresarlo mejor con palabras.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Siempre se puede acudir al ejemplo que el doctor Higgins usaba en la película _My fair lady_ para enseñar a Eliza Doolitle la pronunciación de la "ll": _La lluvia en Sevilla es pura maravilla_ . Al menos en el doblaje en español de España que yo vi, con Rex Harrison y la adorable Audrey Hepburn.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Ya me habéis encocorado del todo! Ahora ateneos a las consecuencias.
Como he dicho antes, y no me habéis hecho atendido, Mallorca es la cuna paradigmática de la esmerada pronuncia de la "*L*" melliza, para los de ciencias "*LL*", y somos los únicos capaces de pronunciar '_comilfo_' el linaje de mi flamante antepasado Doctor _Illuminatus, _Ramon Llull (*LL*-*U*-*LL*); cada _*elle*_ se pronuncia con el sonido palatal lateral, como muy bien a licenciado _*Jonno*_ en #15. Los yeístas tendrán que ponerse de acuerdo con Dios y Luzbel para conseguir un sonido digno, cosa que seguramente han hecho con otros nombres más complicados, y no soltar el desagradabilísimo _*"*_*Ramón Y*_*uy"*_.

¡Qué pena penita pena me da!


----------



## Agró

Xiscomx said:


> y somos los únicos capaces de pronunciar '_comilfo_'. Los yeístas tendrán que ponerse de acuerdo con Dios y Luzbel para conseguir un sonido digno, cosa que seguramente han hecho con otros nombres más complicados, y no soltar el desagradabilísimo _*"*_*Ramón Y*_*uy"*_.


¿Los únicos? Date una vuelta por mi barrio y alrededores, y bájate del pedestal.
¿La cuna paradigmática? ¿Acaso no existe ese sonido en otras lenguas, como el italiano?
A los yeístas se la trae floja todo esto. No creo que ni sepan de qué estamos hablando.


----------



## Xiscomx

Querido _*Agró*_, no te encocores conmigo. A pie plano te digo que cuando digo 'Mallorca' me refiero a todo el Imperio Mallorquín: Baleares, Valencia, Cataluña, y reductos circundantes de aquí y de allá y, por descontado, también incluyo tu barrio y alrededores. 

Humor, sí se escribe con hache.


----------



## sergio11

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo en que debamos considerar normativo lo que *desde hace varias décadas* ha dejado de ser distintivo no sólo en la Argentina (exceptuando el noreste), sino en muchos otros países y en la misma España. Lo mismo sucede con la be y la ve o uve, que han dejado de ser diferentes hace siglos. En mi opinión, la rigurosidad de un criterio de distinción no puede establecerse a partir de hechos minoritarios.


Hual, te perdono el anacronismo: no hace "varias" décadas, sino "muuu...uchas" décadas, más de un siglo, pero en la escuela siempre nos enseñaban que originariamente se pronunciaba de cierta manera que ya no se usa en Buenos Aires, por lo que no es normativo para nosotros, pero sí sigue estando en los libros de gramática.  Esa manera de pronunciarla es a lo que me refiero; no estoy diciendo que vos la pronunciás mal, porque yo la pronuncio de la misma manera que vos y me parece bien.  Lo que estamos tratando de dilucidar es el mecanismo del lenguaje, el mecanismo de la ortografía, porque me imagino que el debate al que se refiere EduardoGuevara debe haber comenzado con la pregunta ¿Porqué seguimos usando una ortografía que no concuerda con nuestra forma de hablar y no usamos la ortografía que recomendó Sarmiento, en la que proponía "una reforma radical y completa de la ortografía  desterrando las consideraciones de etimología, derivación y demás principios adoptados por la Academia Española, y basando el nuevo sistema exclusivamente sobre la pronunciación de los pueblos americanos?"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ahora me vengo a enterar que toda la vida he sido yeísta, no recuerdo que en la escuela me hayan enseñado a pronunciar diferente una y otra letra. Es más, en la escuela también me enseñaron que valla y vaya son homófonas.

Estuve viendo videos (soy una completa ignorante en fonética así que los signos y su terminología no me dicen nada) y ya me queda claro que la pronunciación es *ligerísimamente *distinta, en serio, tan pequeña es la diferencia que dudo de mi capacidad auditiva. ¿Cómo carajos nunca noté esa diferencia?

Lo que daría porque mis paisanos me dijeran que ellos están igual que yo.


----------



## Aviador

Janis Joplin said:


> ...me queda claro que la pronunciación es *ligerísimamente *distinta, en serio, tan pequeña es la diferencia que dudo de mi capacidad auditiva. ¿Cómo carajos nunca noté esa diferencia?...


Yo no soy yeísta y sé, por experiencia, que para un oído no familiarizado con la pronunciación [ʎ] de la elle casi no hay diferencia. De hecho, mis elles pasan normalmente desapercibidas, claro que hablando en castellano no las pronuncio tan enfáticamente como cuando hablo en catalán; inconscientemente, quizá, para no hacer de perro verde en un país yeísta.
Una vez me preguntaron si era yo boliviano , ya que allí la _ll_ sí se pronuncia [ʎ], como en el noroeste argentino y otros lugares de Hispanoamérica.

Contestando a la pregunta con que eduardoguevara abrió este hilo, yo creo que depende. Claramente la elle y la i griega representan sonidos diferentes para buena parte de los hispanohablantes y, por lo tanto, para ellos no son homófonos. Para los yeístas, por otra parte, sí son homófonos.


----------



## Vampiro

Sé que poco importa, pero para mí tampoco son homófonas.
En cuanto a la "v" y la "b" que han mencionado, para la RAE nunca, nunca, pero jamás nunca, han sonado diferentes.  Sin embargo en nuestra América indígena a mí me enseñaron que había diferencia entre la "B labial" y la "V labiodental"; en rigor para mí esa diferencia no existe, y hacerla notar suena afectado.
En ingles sí, pero ese es un idioma de bárbaros.
_


----------



## S.V.

"Su pronunciación es casi como la de la _B_; aunque mas blanda, para distinguirla de ella" (Diccionario de Autoridades, 1739).

Sí, Janis. También vivo en el norte, y ya ves como luego hasta la acercamos a una vocal. Igual que nuestras ges y jotas (y equis), que podemos aspirar así quedito. No creo que muchas personas lo notemos, en especial si está acompañado de lo que nos parecería un acento.


----------



## Vampiro

*3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental *no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca, bello_ y _vello, acerbo_ y _acervo_.

Fuente:
Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=v

_


----------



## Señor K

Mira tú. A mi desde pequeño me insistieron en que la _b_ y la _v_ se pronuncian distinto. Nunca hice caso, eso sí, y apenas me esfuerzo por establecer una diferencia.

Ahora último he estado pronunciando la _z_ más españolizada (para diferenciarla de la _s_ y la _c_), pero es casi como un juego que nació en el seno de mi hogar.

Con respecto a la consulta original, yo creo que -siendo rigurosos- la _ll_ y la _y_ no son homófonas, pero habría que ver cuántas personas en la actualidad se rigen por la norma de la pronunciación distinta. Lo que es yo, las pronuncio igual.


----------



## Doraemon-

Depende del dialecto. Es como la S y la Z: en América latina son homófonas, y en España no.
"En teoría" son fonemas distintos. El fonema de la LL es [ʎ] en el alfabeto fonético internacional (es una consonante), el de la Y es [ʝ̞] (es una semivocal), salvo excepciones (en inyección, por ejemplo, es otro distinto: [ʤ]). Por lo general el yeísmo se hace neutralizando ambos sonidos al semovocálico de la Y ([ʝ̞]), aunque en Argentina por ejemplo se hace con otro (consonántico: [Ʒ], ligeramente parecido a la sh inglesa)
A la confusión de ambos sonidos se le llama "yeísmo", igual que a la confusión S/Z se llama "seseo" o "ceceo", según cuál sea la que se pronuncie.
Aquí tienes un mapa con las zonas donde se diferencian y donde no: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c0/Yeísmo_idioma_español.png/350px-Yeísmo_idioma_español.png
Yo sí que los diferencio claramente. El caso de la b y la v es otro distinto: no se diferencian en castellano (salvo quizá muy antiguamente), o por influencia de otros idiomas (valenciano, por ejemplo).


----------



## Duometri

Doraemon- said:


> Aquí tienes un mapa con las zonas donde se diferencian y donde no: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c0/Yeísmo_idioma_español.png/350px-Yeísmo_idioma_español.png


Curioso el mapa, Doraemon. Me llama la atención que marca como zona mixta el Mediterráneo español, que creo que es uno de los sitios donde más claramente se diferencia la _ll_ de la _y_ (incluyendo, por supuesto, la Isla Bonita de nuestro amigo Xiscomx).


----------



## ukimix

Obviamente no hay una respuesta general y verdadera para la pregunta inicial. No soy experto en fonética, pero me imagino que habrá sitios en los que son homófonas y otros en los que no. De todos modos, me pica la curiosidad de saber qué pensará @duvija de todo esto. 

Saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Kaxgufen said:


> Yo las pronuncio iguales. Pero hay gente que distingue la elle de la ye.



Dije y repito que hay gente que distingue y gente que no distingue los sonidos de elle y ye. Todavía no me queda claro qué sonidos, porque yo no hago distinciones y confundo ambos en un "shendo bajo la shúbia".
Hay quienes dicen "iendo bajo la iúbia" y tampoco distinguen. ¿Son yeístas también? ¿Por qué nadie los nombra, no se presenta ninguno, no figuran en ningún mapa? Disculpen pero parece que se están "confundiendo ambas confusiones", ¿no?


----------



## sergio11

Kaxgufen said:


> ...todavía no me queda claro qué sonidos, porque yo no hago distinciones y confundo ambos...


Lo mismo me pasa a mí cuando mis hijas tratan de explicarme los distintos sonidos del inglés que yo pronuncio mal y no me doy cuenta de la diferencia, o cuando mis amigos chinos tratan de explicarme la diferencia entre dos sonidos de su idioma, que yo tampoco puedo oir como distintos, o especialmente como cuando mis amigos libaneses o sirios tratan de explicarme los sonidos árabes y a mí me parece que son todos iguales. Pero los que pronuncian la "y" y la "ll" diferentes, ponen la lengua en una posición distinta que nosotros: para la "y" ponen los costados de la lengua contra las muelas superiores, sin tocar el paladar con la superficie superior de la misma, y el sonido que sale se asemeja un poco a la "i" nuestra, pero no exactamente igual. En cambio, para pronunciar la "ll," además de poner los costados de la lengua contra las muelas superiores, tocan el paladar con la superficie superior de la lengua, como si fueran a pronunciar una "l" larga. A nosotros nos suena un poco como si fueran a mezclar la "l" y la "i", pero no es eso: es un sonido nuevo, distinto, exactamente como cuando nos tratan de explicar un sonido de otro idioma al cual nosotros no estamos acostumbrados. A veces algunos pueden oir la diferencia y otros no, y muchas veces nos parece que nos estuvieran engrupiendo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Duometri: es mixta porque muchos sí la diferenciamos, pero también hay mucha gente que no (cada vez más).


----------



## Aviador

Lo importante en la comunicación oral es que los participantes en ella se entiendan mutuamente y, en este sentido, no importa si algunos pronunciamos [ʎ] y otros pronuncian alguna variante del yeísmo. Desde este punto de vista, por lo tanto, podríamos considerar la realización de [ʎ], de [j], de [ʝ], etc., como alófonos, ya que no llegan estas variantes a ser interpretadas de forma tan diferente que impidan la comunicación. Aunque, no deja de parecerme muy conveniente la distinción, ya que facilita enormemente la ortografía y evita las ambigüedades que ocasionalmente se puedan producir. Hay cosas peores que atentan contra la cohesión y la solidez de nuestra lengua común.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay quienes dicen "shendo bajo la shubia" y otros dicen "iendo bajo la iubia", ninguno distingue, pero _*yeistas*_ son los primeros. Y los segundos ¿como se llaman?


----------



## ukimix

Kaxgufen said:


> Hay quienes dicen "shendo bajo la shubia" y otros dicen "iendo bajo la iubia", ninguno distingue, pero _*yeistas*_ son los primeros. Y los segundos ¿como se llaman?



ieistas, ¿no?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Me olvidé del "iame iá" de las propagandas del cable.


----------



## Aviador

Yo diría que _yeístas_ son todos los que pronuncian alguna variante diferente de [ʎ] para la elle. O sea, desde [j] hasta [dʒ], incluso [ʃ].
Claro que, como yo pronuncio [ʎ], quizá mi punto de vista es muy egocéntrico .



Kaxgufen said:


> Me olvidé del "iame iá" de las propagandas del cable.


Bueno, yo no pronunciaría así, sino, /ʎame ja/, es decir, distinguiendo entre los sonidos representados por la elle y la i griega.


----------



## sergio11

Lo que tiene que quedar claro es que ninguno de nosotros está atacando o queriendo hacerle cambiar la forma de hablar a ningún otro. Nadie quiere que el madrileño hable como un uruguayo, ni el mexicano como un argentino, ni el chileno como un venezolano. Simplemente estamos reconociendo que existen diferencias de un grupo a otro, hablando de los mecanismos de la lengua, del posible origen y evolución de los regionalismos, y de algunas que otras cositas que nos ayuden a entendernos mejor entre todos los que usamos esta hermosa lengua española.

Yo siempre pronuncié ambas, la “y” y  la “ll,” de la misma forma, como todos mis compatriotas porteños, y dudo que alguien me vaya a hacer cambiar.  Lo mismo se puede decir de los que los pronuncian de otras maneras.

Eso no significa que a veces no corrijamos algún error gramatical cuando lo veamos, pero eso le puede pasar a cualquiera: no tiene nada que ver que sea de un país o de otro.


----------

